# Civil Service Scores [Poll]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Civil Service Scores [Poll]

Some members are trying to figure out an average score, lets see if this helps at all.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

As of right now, with 73 respondents... the average score is 93.2%.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Sorry, just brought the average down by posting my wonderful score of 90.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

No problem CampusOfficer I just helped ya out with a 98


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Anybody get their standings yet?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I belive that as of 11/04 you can get your standings on line at the HRD website...Not sure how to set up a link for it thought..


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, I know. However, since the standings were made available as of 11/1/03 (a Saturday... duh!), some people may have gone up to Ashburton Place today to get a copy... was just wondering.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh yeah I forgot about that you could go in to get them..don't know why I forgot it though..spent alot of time at that counter on the 2nd floor..must be all these double shifts.....


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I just checked the HRD web site. No list has been posted as of this moment. I gues the HRD folks don't start work this early. :?


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

By the way...
Here is a link to the HRD site.

https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/

Ryan


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

As of 09:55....NOTHING! Is it a state holiday or something?


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

The HRD hotline states that the scores will be available on "or about" November 4th...


----------



## strat60 (May 7, 2003)

Spoke to some people at HRD a few minutes ago. According to this lady, the standing list is not available for people to pick up today. Also, they are "hoping" to have the standings up sometime this afternoon.


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

If thats the case, do you think we'll have to wait until next Tuesday to view online?


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

We're not being impatient...are we?


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Civil Circus has to be the most inefficient organization I have ever come across... : 

and yup... I'm impatient!!!!


----------



## strat60 (May 7, 2003)

I don't know if waiting this long can be classified as impatient. These people have had all the time in the world to get this together. I wish my boss gave me this type of deadline!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Although this poll is lacking at this point due to its small sample size, for the sake of putting forth my anti-civil service test argument, I will use the results to reiterate my position that the civil service test as structured does nothing more than provide test takers with a false sense of achievement and produces too many "qualified" applicants. 

If we look at the score distribution, almost 50% of the respondents scored in the 91-95 range. For most, a score in that range means we got an "A" on the test, therefore, you would expect to be hired for a police job. In reality, that score range would be equal to a grade of "C" because it is the average score. Assuming that this test is truly measuring aptitude for success in the police profession, (which I don't suggest that it does), what we as a profession are saying is that those of us with average intelligence are equipped to do the job. If we are to move forward as a true profession, we should not be taking the average, but the best. (I don't mean to offend anyone, my last civil circus score many moons ago was only a 96) 

What I am suggesting is one of two things. Either make the test more difficult so that achieving a 91-95 is truly an "A", or maintain the current test and replace the number grade with a descriptor system such as "Exemplary", "Above Average", "Average", "Unqualified". This would make people's expectations for being hired more realistic when they receive their test scores. It would also group people within a couple of points of each other into the same category rather than strict numerical order, which would give departments more latitude with hiring decisions and the ability to consider factors other than test scores when it comes down to a small pool of candidates.

I recognize that the average score is probably lower, which would nullify my entire argument, because those scoring extremely low probably aren't posting on this board. But I still believe that the average score would still be higher than the 73-77 range.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

chief801 said:


> Although this poll is lacking at this point due to its small sample size, for the sake of putting forth my anti-civil service test argument, I will use the results to reiterate my position that the civil service test as structured does nothing more than provide test takers with a false sense of achievement and produces too many "qualified" applicants.
> 
> If we look at the score distribution, almost 50% of the respondents scored in the 91-95 range. For most, a score in that range means we got an "A" on the test, therefore, you would expect to be hired for a police job. In reality, that score range would be equal to a grade of "C" because it is the average score. Assuming that this test is truly measuring aptitude for success in the police profession, (which I don't suggest that it does), what we as a profession are saying is that those of us with average intelligence are equipped to do the job. If we are to move forward as a true profession, we should not be taking the average, but the best. (I don't mean to offend anyone, my last civil circus score many moons ago was only a 96)
> 
> ...


Holy shit Chief, didn't you see when the last post on this was made? It's almost two years old.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Agreed and locked as not to confuse others


----------

